# signs you were having twins??



## TjSr

Hey everyone! I went to the Dr for my first check up and based off of my last period she said I was 5 wks 3 days but after my exam she said "are you sure you're not further along?" .she scheduled me a us on Friday but she didn't really say how much further along I felt and i know I had my period when I did. Did any of you guys with twins get asked that?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## mommy2010

TjSr said:


> Hey everyone! I went to the Dr for my first check up and based off of my last period she said I was 5 wks 3 days but after my exam she said "are you sure you're not further along?" .she scheduled me a us on Friday but she didn't really say how much further along I felt and i know I had my period when I did. Did any of you guys with twins get asked that?? Thanks in advance!

 

i went to my docter when i was exactly 12 weeks and we wernt to sure on my due date either . i was being sick really early getting really bad headaches and sleeping lots . 

i did go for an ultrasound and found out tht i wasnt further along and that i was having twins xx

goodluck :)


----------



## Kielee

I know it sounds daft as I have nothing to compare it to but I said to my OH that I felt it was twins and I had a dream 3 days in a row before my 12 week scan that it was twins aswel :shrug: Midwife said mothers instinct.

xx


----------



## mommy2010

mommy2010 said:


> TjSr said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I went to the Dr for my first check up and based off of my last period she said I was 5 wks 3 days but after my exam she said "are you sure you're not further along?" .she scheduled me a us on Friday but she didn't really say how much further along I felt and i know I had my period when I did. Did any of you guys with twins get asked that?? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> i went to my docter when i was exactly 12 weeks and we wernt to sure on my due date either . i was being sick really early getting really bad headaches and sleeping lots .
> 
> i did go for an ultrasound and found out tht i wasnt further along and that i was having twins xx
> 
> goodluck :)Click to expand...


i meanrt to say exctly 6 weeks lol got 12 weeks on my brain i think xx


----------



## lizziedripping

I didn't feel different at all until I reached around 8wks, when I felt lots more pressure and expansion than in previous singleton pregnancies. I'm not sure how much of that was due to it being my third pregnancy tho xxx


----------



## Eternal

twins was my easiest pregnancy really, although physically painful, not as bad as the SPD with my singleton.


----------



## arj

No signs whatsoever till the scan at 13 weeks where I nearly fell off the chair in shock!!


----------



## Just20

I don't even know if I'm pregnant yet. But I have been having cramps 4 like 2weeks now along with headaches,fatigue,flu,EXTREME hunger, nausea, smell sensitivity (dat get me irritated most times),leg cramps,heart burn, constipation,gas,diarrhea(started recently),white discharge, and sharp pains in the left and middle side of my tummy. This is my second pregnancy although the first was aborted at week 5(out of my will) and I was put on a 1 month family planning pill that I took only for a few days before I had unprotected sex again. I had all the above symptoms then apart from the sharp pain in the two sides, does it mean that there are two implantations going on? *just confused*


----------



## Just20

Just20 said:


> I don't even know if I'm pregnant yet. But I have been having cramps 4 like 2weeks now along with headaches,fatigue,flu,EXTREME hunger, nausea, smell sensitivity (dat get me irritated most times),leg cramps,heart burn, constipation,gas,diarrhea(started recently),white discharge, and sharp pains in the left and middle side of my tummy. This is my second pregnancy although the first was aborted at week 5*(without my will)* and I was put on a 1 month family planning pill that I took only for a few days before I had unprotected sex again. I had all the above symptoms then apart from the sharp pain in the two sides, does it mean that there are two implantations going on? *just confused*

 *correction*


----------



## zee1984

Hey! Congrats on your pregnancy first off!! 

When we got pregnant I knew something was off -I found out I was pregnant literally one week before my period, went to the Dr (walk in clinic) to confirm who told me that they would do a litmus paper test however its very sensative and would most likely come back negative since at this point I hadn't even missed my period. Well when he dipped the paper in the cup, minute later it came back positive, so even the Dr. was surprised.. Then after that, I just got this overwhelming feeling that I was carrying twins.. infact when we went for our first ultrasound after I had a little spotting at 6 weeks, i asked the ultrasound tech "are there two in there" to which he responded "yes, how did you know..." i told him that i just knew.... It was an amazing moment when my gut feeling was finally confirmed!!! 

Always trust your instincts


----------



## LesleyL

with mine i got positive tests at 6 dpo and had spotting...which are both common with twin pregnancies


----------

